# Benefits of a wind baffle for a Heat Pump Mini Split



## Amaralluis (Jan 4, 2013)

I found out that Daikin has available a wind baffle for their heat pumps but I also found out that they are expensive (>$200.00).

I cant find anything about these baffles and I was wondering what is the benefit to have one of those things?

I understand that it might prevent rain/snow/debris to get inside the fan case but other than that does it provide any kind of performance enhancement?


----------

